

WMII: The Hacker's Window Manager - rw
http://www.suckless.org/wiki/wmii/about

======
ichverstehe
Uh, I actually prefer its lighter cousin, DWM:
<http://www.suckless.org/wiki/dwm>

It's more productive and fits my needs better with a master/minor stack.

~~~
rw
I've been using wmii for about 6 months and I love it. I'll look into DWM
though.

